# FF: Black Neon Tetras, Red Eye Tetra, Glow Light Tetra, Rosy Barb, Penguin Tetra



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

For FREE or trade the following for whatever you may have:

-2 black neon tetras
-1 glow light tetra
-1 red eye tetra
-1 rosy barb
-1 penguin tetra


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

No amount of fish is too little for me. Make your offer!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump to the top.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

All for free. Take em.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

To the top


----------



## mboesiger (Dec 8, 2014)

Do you ever come to the vancouver area? or can you meet at any skytrain stations? I will take the fish if so.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes I work downtown near burrard station on weekdays.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone want them? All free.


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

will pm you


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Where about are you?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I'm shocked these are taking so long to find new homes, especially cause they're FREE!!!!!


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

They were taken about 10 minutes after you posted that message. But yeah I'm surprised they were never taken earlier.

Thank you wicky_w. I hope these fish love their new home. Enjoy.


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

Temp home until I settle in and setup a 40+30ga breeder overflow tank system


----------



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

My daughter loves them. Thanks


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

That is awesome. If you look carefully they are all hanging out together. Lol.


----------

